# shaft diameter ?



## bigneily (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone know what is the shaft size for common arrow shafts ? I shoot old Easton powerflights and am thinking of something new and modern ...lol.. Been reading about these new diameter shafts of 4 5 and 6mm, Just wonder how much thinner these new ones are compared to the old . Thanx


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

The powerflights are 6mm ID shafts IIRC.
So 5mm and 4mm are 1mm and 2mm ID smaller respectively.
OD is roughly smaller by the same amount within manufacturer brands and arrow spines.

A 400 spine powerflight OD is .294" - 6mm shaft
A 400 spine Victory Vap is .227" - 4mmshaft

DK


----------



## bigneily (May 25, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Mr.BOGUS (Jan 5, 2018)

I am about to buy Powerflights since they have realy cool price. Only 5$ for shafts even here in Serbia. But i cant get info from seller about diameters for 340 shafts. He repeat same thing from Easton website but as beginer i dont understand that. I need simple numbers in mm for ID and OD so i can get points or broadheads on my own with no problems. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Archery Talk forum


----------

